# Ever seen a 40 year old do cartwheels?



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

You had your chance today. LOL! I've been avoiding the horse trailer thread like the plague because in Nov. of 2011 I lost my beloved old 1978 thoroughbred trailer in our barn fire. We had completely redone it with paint, new floor, new jack, tires, break away box, brakes, repacked bearings and brand new LED lights all the way around. We never even got to try out the lights as the fire happened just a week later. So I've been borrowing a friend's trailer for the occasional outing but the green monster in me came about quite often when I read, saw, heard about people and their new trailer stories. Well, guess what. Hubby and I found one on Craigslist yesterday and with an Uncle Sam return in hand, we decided to take the THREE HOUR drive to check it out. Negotiations made it quite worth it and obviously it came home with us. It's just a simple little two horse but it's over 7 feet tall and very roomy on the inside for my 16.1 giraffe cross thoroughbred and stoutly built Appendix. It's not a perfect paint job but everything is there and just very slight surface rust in some spots. The floor is new, it's water tight. It's an early '90s model so quite a bit newer than our last one. I do want to replace the lights with LED's again. It does need a break away box. The brakes do work. And everything looks good inside. I will probably just need to replace the bumper pads. So anyway, I'm excited. It even kinda matches my van. It's just nice not to have to ask anymore.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You're on the road again!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So nice to have your own. Congrats.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

How exciting!

I'll be waiting for that video :wink:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Looks a lot like mine! Can't wait until mine is painted and ready to roll. I am very excited for you!!!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Casey02 said:


> How exciting!
> 
> I'll be waiting for that video :wink:


Video of me cartwheeling? Too late. That video self destructed after the first 10 seconds of viewing. :lol:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Awww come on!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

If you do not mind, how much did you get it for?? I am just curious as to the different prices in different areas. Thanks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

mammakatja said:


> Video of me cartwheeling? Too late. That video self destructed after the first 10 seconds of viewing. :lol:


 
I'll have to report you for forum fraud. I was really looking forward to see that cartwheel and I now feel cheated.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Tiny, at 5'11" and at just shy of 40, the self destruct feature probably did us all a favor. LOL! But it doesn't take much to make this gal do cart wheels. Maybe the first time I pull out with this trailer and all new LEDs are working and the bumper pads inside are replaced and we're headed to a local play day on our own power, I'll attempt another cartwheel. 

Nvr2many, I don't mind. I live about an hour north of Dallas TX and drove just under 3 hours northeast into Arkansas. They were asking $2200 but I had been watching it on Craigslist for a while now so I made a $1500 offer before we even left, expecting to meet somewhere in the middle. She took that first offer right off. I just knew we were coming home with a trailer at that point.  She had said in the ad that she upgraded to a 3 horse slant with a dressing room so I think she needed this trailer gone financially. TO ME, it actually ended up being even nicer than the pictures made it out to be. I think it was worth a tank of diesel.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for that info. And speaking of pictures..................










Would like to see more angles and the inside, pretty please.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice & a good deal too.

Was the cat stalking the chicken?


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL...naaaa, if nothing else, the cat was probably making sure the chicken wasn't stalking him. They rule the roost around here. 

Nvr2many, I'll try to get some more shots of it opened up. Probably not today though. We're having these insane 40+mph winds today. I'm going to have trailer doors flapping all over the place while trying to take pictures if I do it today!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh and forgot to share just for info sake. You got a deal! I am in Dallas, Oregon, we paid 2250. for ours. It was at a trailer place that does consignment for people and they were asking 2500. I offered 2000. and well, we met in between. I wish it had worked out lower like yours did!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

so nice to have your own trailer! So sorry you lost your other trailer and glad this one worked out for you!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

congrats on your new to you trailer


----------

